# Chapman VS. AFI



## taymax23 (Mar 21, 2009)

Whats up everybody,

I just got back from my interviews (directing) with Chapman and AFI and was surprised by my experiences at both places. 

AFI seemed much smaller and older than I had imagined. When I asked a couple of students in the lobby where the admissions office was, one looked me up and down, laughed to himself and turned away. The other said nothing and sort of nodded his head to the left. I was told by the secretary that they were running behind schedule and that it would be an extra hour or so. I strolled around the campus and approached a handful of students, trying to chat with them about their schooling. None gave me more than a word or two. When it came time for my interview, I was led upstairs to a small office where I spoke with two men from the department. They told me my personal statement upset them (the part comparing film and theater) and that I didn't have enough experience to be a part of their program. We debated for an hour or so about these topics and then I drove to Orange. 

Chapman was quite different. The conservatory was brand new, from head to toe, new equipment, new studios, new editing booths, classrooms. I arrived early, walked around the building and saw a couple of students talking and asked them where I should go. He took me to the admissions office and waited with me, where we spoke about what his experience (2nd year cinematography) at the school, his likes and dislikes and what he wanted to do after graduating. Before my interview he said he wanted to give me a tour after I was finished and to give him a call. The interview was relaxed, just one man from the department. We spoke for nearly two hours about ideas, passions and projects, calling other professors in from the hall to join the discussion, both who had left AFI to teach at Chapman. After leaving, I met up with the student I had become acquainted with and breifly met some of his classmates before they took off to shoot. All were friendly and honest about the pros and cons at Chapman. 

For those of you who've been to both places (or who've had different experiences) please shed some light. What's your take on the two places?


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 21, 2009)

I took my roommate down to Chapman last year and had a similar experience with strangers who were recording foley.  I also met up with "philly" from this site, "winter" couldn't make it...

My roommate had a similar snooty experience while at AFI for her interview, with the students, anyway...they were super cool in her interview...loved her statement, etc.


She applied for editing, mind you...


She still went to AFI...and you should know that a lot of the people who "left" AFI still teach there...they just don't "reside" there.

I don't think you can go wrong with either school, especially since AFI is such a school built for its directing students.


----------



## filmdazzle (Mar 25, 2009)

I haven't applied to or visited AFI, but I did Chapman.  When I went on a tour, I was surprised by how friendly and open and professional the students were.  When they talk about a collaborative environment there, I think they really mean it.

I'm interested in the pros and cons the students at Chapman shared with you, taymax23, especially the cons.  Do share, please.


----------



## AviQ (Mar 26, 2009)

I've only gone to AFI, and well LA Film School for a visit. 

I went last summer and went through the facilities and such. True, AFI is not as new or equipped if you compare it to LFS they should probably invest in new technology, but I was treated very nicely by the people that showed me around campus in both places. 

I decided for AFI 'cause I like places where history is brewed and not bought, which was the feeling I got from LFS. I felt like I was being sold a time share, plus I'm somewhat superstitious and while I was at LFS there was this small earthquake (its LA, I know) and the evacuation plan was not really good.

AFI people treated me with so much patience during the process of my application, since I'm an international student I called them and emailed them about a thousand times, and the interview was very nice and warm. I'm still missing the student interaction, but well... They stressed the fact that its a teamwork place... let's see how much teamwork I can find.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 26, 2009)

FYI, this semester, AFI moved from tapes to P3 cards, not sure what their new gear is, but my roommate's and editor and I remember she was learning the new workflow...so they've updated their tech.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 26, 2009)

AND THAT EARTHQUAKE WAS SO FUN!

It was my roommate's 1st day in LA, can you believe it?  She was at the Griffith Observatory with her driving mate when it hit, lucky girl.


----------



## AviQ (Mar 26, 2009)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> AND THAT EARTHQUAKE WAS SO FUN!
> 
> It was my roommate's 1st day in LA, can you believe it?  She was at the Griffith Observatory with her driving mate when it hit, lucky girl.



LOL I was at the 6th floor at the LA Film S. and the girl giving the tour freaked out big time, rushed by herself out and everyone was trampling... I'm used to earthquakes cause Caracas has them sometimes, so I knew how to evacuate the building but people were not trained, that was just the start of the tour... but then when we resumed, in the afternoon, it was like for real, I thought I was being sold a time share at sandals... LOL
Bless them for having such a great theater and such good equipment, but i feel is not much more deeper than that...

Oh and I heard that too, the upgrade, i wonder if they will be making more soon...


----------



## jayashree narayanan (Jun 27, 2021)

hi guys , so I attended a zoom session with AFI , yesterday where they had there updated application requirement . I am international working professional with no formal education but 12+ years of experience in the FILM Industry back home (INDIA). I had very less time to communicate but for some reason I felt they weren't really warm to the incoming students . The way they answer the questions and also I am not sure if they would teach the softwares from basics . my personal opinion , I dint feel very postivie about it. On top their scholarships are way too less , no housing available in the conservatory just added on . any body with similar experience as an International student in AFI. if you can throw some more light on the MFA PRODUCTION DEISGN would be great . 
I also really couldn't find their faculty EMAIL to converse with .


----------

